# Learning Links



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think this is a great idea to help people learn to shoot and show off their work, I'll post some good sites for leaning below, they all have bits of good info and are worth reading, if you have a new DSLR (first one) they are a must.

Learning:
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm a good site to learn how to use your camera and understand how it works, some advance material.
http://www.shortcourses.com/ more learning about the camera.

Reviews:
http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php/cat/1 a great site for lens reviews to know more before you buy.
http://www.dpreview.com/ Good Camera & lens reviews and the best forums.

Aquatic Photography:
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?15038-an-inexpensive-flash-setup-for-aquatic-photography& This is a good artical on a setup for flash photography in the aquarium, if you dig deeper there is a lot more at this site including some great photos.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

150EH said:


> I think this is a great idea to help people learn to shoot and show off their work, I'll post some good sites for leaning below, they all have bits of good info and are worth reading, if you have a new DSLR (first one) they are a must.
> 
> Learning:
> http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm a good site to learn how to use your camera and understand how it works, some advance material.
> ...


Thanks!! great info


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Here's a couple more,

Panoramic Photography
http://www.panoguide.com/howto/ a how to guide on equipment and setup.

Exposure
http://www.fredparker.com/ultexp1.htm a good guide to fully understand exposure from an old skool view.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

150EH said:


> Here's a couple more,
> 
> Panoramic Photography
> http://www.panoguide.com/howto/ a how to guide on equipment and setup.
> ...


I've seen the pano site a while ago. I use to shoot my panos like that but it is really a lot easier and you can shoot panos as good or better if you don't use a tripod. Staying level isn't all as critical as he makes it seem. It's all in the technique. And I've shot a lot of panos.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I've seen the pano site a while ago. I use to shoot my panos like that but it is really a lot easier and you can shoot panos as good or better if you don't use a tripod. Staying level isn't all as critical as he makes it seem. It's all in the technique. And I've shot a lot of panos.


Yeah, take a look here and you'll see that more than a tripod is required, not all panos are 2 or 3 photos, this one is 70 billion pixels and you can zoom in just a little.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

150EH said:


> Yeah, take a look here and you'll see that more than a tripod is required, not all panos are 2 or 3 photos, this one is 70 billion pixels and you can zoom in just a little.


For the average shooter you don't need anything but a camera and a decent lens. My panos average about 18 shots with some as high as 40 for a double row pano. Most panos can be shot handheld and stitched quite well if proper technique is used. 

Of course that site is to the extreme size. How many of us will ever be able do it?

Funny they didn't use a Nikon _or_ a Canon but a Sony.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't understand why you would encourage someone that's learning to shoot not to use a tripod when most photographers would tell you to buy the lightest one you can afford and use it as often as possible for the best possible out come. I also don't understand what difference its makes if that particular composite photograph was shot with a Sony and where did you come up with that statistic for panos being mostly 18 to 40 shots combined, I would almost guarantee that most panoramic shots are just 2 photos stuck together by the average Joe (me) and in fact there is no such statistic. 

Also this is your tank journal shot that was taken with a Kodak CX 7530 4.9 mp point and shoot, so I'll say this: If you are a photographer I drive president Obama around in the space shuttle.
















BTW that camera was released in 2004 and the software used to process the photo was Window Photo Gallery and I find it just a little hard to swallow so please prove me wrong.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

150EH said:


> I don't understand why you would encourage someone that's learning to shoot not to use a tripod when most photographers would tell you to buy the lightest one you can afford and use it as often as possible for the best possible out come. I also don't understand what difference its makes if that particular composite photograph was shot with a Sony and where did you come up with that statistic for panos being mostly 18 to 40 shots combined, I would almost guarantee that most panoramic shots are just 2 photos stuck together by the average Joe (me) and in fact there is no such statistic.
> 
> Also this is your tank journal shot that was taken with a Kodak CX 7530 4.9 mp point and shoot, so I'll say this: If you are a photographer I drive president Obama around in the space shuttle.
> 
> ...


I took that shot in the dark. On my back porch. It's not a pretty tank at all. It is a dirt tank and I was asked to start a thread on it. 
I used that camera because it was on hand. My wife had been using it to get some snapshots of our son earlier that day. My camera was at work because I was in the middle of a shoot. I didn't need it at home. It stays at work most of the time or it's with me on location.
Look at my posts in the critique thread. There are a couple of panos there where I list how many shots it took to get each.

Reread what I said and you may notice the part that says "My panos average…" I was referring to the panos I shoot and how many I shoot for each one. I never said anything about anyone else. The technique I use to shoot them I won't take credit for since most of it was taught to me by another photog I use as a second shooter when the need arises. And yes, in the beginning I did use a tripod. And a pano head. It isn't really necessary. All I want is for shooters to realize you don't need anything but a camera to shoot a pano. Just get out there and do it. In fact if you can get your shutter speed to 1/60 (with a "normal" lens) and above you probably can get away without a tripod for most things.

I also have said in other threads that I never post a final work on the internet. Not even on photography sites. Most, if not all I post on the internet are jpegs with only the cameras interpretation of colors according to the default settings. In my paid work I use them as proofs only. All other work is done on RAW files.

My camera is a Pentax K10D. My main flash is a Pentax AF400T handle mount. I use the Vivitar 285HO as a secondary unit along with 2 other Pentax units. I use many of the Limited lenses but also the older Vivitars and some newer Tamrons. 
For film I still go to a Pentax. Usually my favorite which is a K1000. I also have 3 Mamiya 35mm and a Pentax 645. 
Software? CS5.5 The master collection.
Do you really want to get into a urinating contest? All I wanted to do is point out that with correct technique you really don't need the tripod and pano head. You CAN shoot great panos handheld. Sure it's harder when doing double and triple rows but how many amateurs are _really_ going to?


----------

